# Cheias e Mapas de zonas em risco



## diogo84 (3 Jan 2008 às 02:19)

boa noite a todos! descobri hoje este forum e ja fiquei fã!  eu preciso de saber onde posso arranjar mapas onde mostre o caudal de cheia do rio jamor e as zonas inundaveis  na zona de queluz. sabem me indicar onde posso encontrar isso? estou a pensar ir ao inag ver se consigo achar umas cartas com essa informaçao.. mas tenho um certo receio que se existirem la tais cartas, para ter acesso a elas terei pagar quantias pouco simpaticas... estou aberto a sugestoes e ideias! desde ja obrigado


----------



## diogo84 (7 Jan 2008 às 03:27)

nada de nada pessoal? possa... era bom algum feedback..


----------



## Minho (7 Jan 2008 às 12:02)

diogo84 disse:


> nada de nada pessoal? possa... era bom algum feedback..



Olá diogo84!

Sinceramente não te posso ajudar infelizmente não é uma área sobre a qual tenha muita informação/formação... 
Esperemos que outros colegas te possam ajudar...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2008 às 12:04)

Eu moro aqui na zona e nespes isso é complicado de arranjar provavelmente só mesmo a protecção civil é que tem os mapas.


----------



## diogo84 (7 Jan 2008 às 17:49)

obrigado na mesma minho! mario barros mas ja me vais arranjar belas vistas aereas do parque urbano! eu ja tive no inag mas na altura tava fechado para almoço.. tenho de arranjar um tempo livre pa la ir de novo.. tenho tambem um conhecido a averiguar isso no lnec.. espero safar me co trabalhito...


----------



## rijo (8 Jan 2008 às 23:29)

diogo84 disse:


> boa noite a todos! descobri hoje este forum e ja fiquei fã!  eu preciso de saber onde posso arranjar mapas onde mostre o caudal de cheia do rio jamor e as zonas inundaveis  na zona de queluz. sabem me indicar onde posso encontrar isso? estou a pensar ir ao inag ver se consigo achar umas cartas com essa informaçao.. mas tenho um certo receio que se existirem la tais cartas, para ter acesso a elas terei pagar quantias pouco simpaticas... estou aberto a sugestoes e ideias! desde ja obrigado



recentemente também procurei pelas mesmas, mas não encontrei.


----------



## rijo (8 Jan 2008 às 23:58)

Enviei agora um mail ao INAG, Ministério do Ambiente e a um professor universitário que estuda estes assuntos. Se tiver respostas divulgo aqui


----------



## diogo84 (9 Jan 2008 às 00:30)

muito agradecido! eu provavelmente vou la amanha ver se encontro pelo menos os mapas k tao no pdm... por curiosidade, ias fazer tambem um trabalho sobre esta tematica?


----------



## rijo (9 Jan 2008 às 16:41)

diogo84 disse:


> muito agradecido! eu provavelmente vou la amanha ver se encontro pelo menos os mapas k tao no pdm... por curiosidade, ias fazer tambem um trabalho sobre esta tematica?



Perto do local onde vivo existe uma ribeira ou mesmo o Rio Jamor. Quando chove um pouco este curso de água sobe e quase que transborda as margens.

A situação é que a Câmara Municipal de Sintra planeia construir uma estrada e remover as árvores e arbustros que são as margens deste curso de água.

É por esta razão que procuro essa informação para que se possa agir antes do disparate onde deveria ser construído um jardim aproveitando este curso de água.

A Câmara pretende fazer o contrário... a impermebialização destes solos.

«Os riscos de cheia podem ser agravados em zonas urbanas devido às alterações induzidas
nas condições de drenagem natural, como sejam a obstrução das áreas contíguas aos cursos
de água, a impermeabilização de extensas áreas e a condução de águas pluviais por redes de
colectores, nem sempre dimensionadas para fazer face a situações de precipitação anormal,
sendo também maior a extensão dos prejuízos humanos e materiais que ocorrem naquelas
zonas, motivados pela concentração de recursos que o seu carácter urbano determina.» INAG

Sobre a questão das zonas com risco de cheia devem constar nos Planos Municipais de Ordenamento do Território PMOT.


----------



## salgado (9 Jan 2008 às 20:38)

Ola, bem o município dessa área (oeiras?) tem carta de REN, que engloba as zonas inundáveis (maior cheia conhecida dos últimos 100 anos) ou se tiveres sorte tem mesmo uma carta específica. O preço é que não sei...talvez até tenham algo na web...


----------



## salgado (9 Jan 2008 às 20:43)

Desculpa não vi q era em sintra...Não me parece q tenham na web, era mais provável oeiras ter. De qualquer forma, é verde que a impermeabilização trará problemas a jusante, mas isso pode ser acautelado, é preciso é planear bem as áreas de canalização, que devem ter extensões reduzidas.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2008 às 21:27)

Olá Pessoal.
Bem à cerca de mapas de risco de cheias, a unica coisa que possuo, é esta imagem, presente num dos muitos dos pdfs da cadeira de Impacto Ambiental..


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2008 às 21:32)

1º Não creio que exista um rio chamado jamor. Deve ser uma ribeira ou um caneiro.

2º Duvido que alguém se tenha dado ao trabalho de estudar o caudal desse curso de água para fazer um aproveitamento hidrológico ou algo parecido. Deve ser bem pequeno.

Se ainda andares por ai, experimenta descarregar os pdf's da página da CCDR-LVT (que eu não consigo, não conheço a versão pdf deles). Dá uma vista de olhos para ver o que aparece...

http://www.ccdr-lvt.pt/content/index.php?action=detailFo&rec=54

Em todo o caso ainda tenho esta página do inag onde estão lá todos os planos que eles fizeram para aproveitamentos hidrológicos...

http://www.inag.pt/index.php?searchword=leito+de+cheia&option=com_search


----------



## rijo (9 Jan 2008 às 21:42)

AnDré disse:


> Olá Pessoal.
> Bem à cerca de mapas de risco de cheias, a unica coisa que possuo, é esta imagem, presente num dos muitos dos pdfs da cadeira de Impacto Ambiental..



Um desses pontos parece ser precisamente Queluz, mas mesmo fazendo zoom não permite identificar


----------



## rijo (9 Jan 2008 às 21:44)

Agreste disse:


> 1º Não creio que exista um rio chamado jamor. Deve ser uma ribeira ou um caneiro.
> 
> 2º Duvido que alguém se tenha dado ao trabalho de estudar o caudal desse curso de água para fazer um aproveitamento hidrológico ou algo parecido. Deve ser bem pequeno.
> 
> ...




«O Rio Jamor é um rio português que nasce na Serra da Carregueira, no concelho de Sintra, e vai desaguar no rio Tejo, na Cruz Quebrada. Este rio, em 1966, sofreu uma cheia que contribuiu para a sua poluição mas, até 2006, o rio veio a ficar cada vez menos poluído. Em Julho de 2006, entretanto, devido às obras da REFER na estação Queluz-Belas, o rio ficou novamente poluído matando dezenas de peixes. Passa pelo Complexo Desportivo do Jamor, onde localiza-se o Estádio Nacional e se disputa o Estoril Open.»
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio_Jamor


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

rijo disse:


> «O Rio Jamor é um rio português que nasce na Serra da Carregueira, no concelho de Sintra, e vai desaguar no rio Tejo, na Cruz Quebrada. Este rio, em 1966, sofreu uma cheia que contribuiu para a sua poluição mas, até 2006, o rio veio a ficar cada vez menos poluído. Em Julho de 2006, entretanto, devido às obras da REFER na estação Queluz-Belas, o rio ficou novamente poluído matando dezenas de peixes. Passa pelo Complexo Desportivo do Jamor, onde localiza-se o Estádio Nacional e se disputa o Estoril Open.»
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio_Jamor




Não me leves a mal mas chamar rio a uma linha com 15/20 Km de extensão é um pouco relativo...

Tens cá em baixo uma ribeira (a de odeleite) que tem 50/60 Km, serve para abastecer meio Algarve de água e ninguém lhe chama rio...


----------



## rijo (10 Jan 2008 às 00:45)

Agreste disse:


> Não me leves a mal mas chamar rio a uma linha com 15/20 Km de extensão é um pouco relativo...
> 
> Tens cá em baixo uma ribeira (a de odeleite) que tem 50/60 Km, serve para abastecer meio Algarve de água e ninguém lhe chama rio...



Não sou eu que chamo rio [google search] e se é rio ou não, não é isso que interessa, tanto é que quando fiz a pergunta inicialmente disse *ribeira* ou *rio* *[por ser indiferente]*.

A questão que coloquei relaciona-se com os leitos de cheias e zonas em risco de cheias.


----------



## diogo84 (10 Jan 2008 às 00:54)

amigo rijo esta gente so quer é contruir e depois sao os erros que se ve... eu no meu trabalho vou fazer algumas sugestoes para minorar o efeito das cheias..  obrigado pelo mapa andre! no mapa existe um troço critico que penso tratar se mesmo do rio jamor!  ja agora.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 vou agora ver os links que me enviaram  obrigado pessoal


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 00:56)

Agreste disse:


> Não me leves a mal mas chamar rio a uma linha com 15/20 Km de extensão é um pouco relativo...
> 
> Tens cá em baixo uma ribeira (a de odeleite) que tem 50/60 Km, serve para abastecer meio Algarve de água e ninguém lhe chama rio...



Sim, mas por exemplo, ainda em Lisboa tens o rio Trancão, com um comprimento inferior a 30km, e ninguém lhe chama "ribeiro do trancão".
Não sei quais os atributos necessários para de classificar uma linha de água de rio ou ribeiro(a), mas o que é certo, é que se diz mesmo: "Rio Jamor" e não ribeiro Jamor ou ribeira Jamor...

Já agora se alguém souber explicar a diferença entre rio/ribeiro(a)....


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 01:00)

diogo84 disse:


> amigo rijo esta gente so quer é contruir e depois sao os erros que se ve... eu no meu trabalho vou fazer algumas sugestoes para minorar o efeito das cheias..  obrigado pelo mapa andre! no mapa existe um troço critico que penso tratar se mesmo do rio jamor!  ja agora..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah.. Eu confirmo mesmo que o traçado se refere ao rio Jamor.
Pelo menos o meu professor enunciou-o como tal na aula sobre recursos hidricos.


----------



## PedroNGV (10 Jan 2008 às 03:53)

Pelo que vejo na foto, o canal desse rio está completamente artificializado. Se não existe carta de perigosidade de inundação, facilmente olhando para uma carta topográfica consegues cartografar a planície de inundação desse curso de água. Se tiveres acesso à carta geológica ou geomorfológica, mais simplesmente consegues (de modo exageradamente simplista claro, porque não se faz uma cartografia de risco desse modo! Apesar de ja ter visto PDMs com cartas de condicionantes (carta de zonas inundáveis) feitas de forma ainda mais "genérica", com um simples buffer de 100m às linhas de água, sem entrar com a topografia, geologia, hidrodinâmica, etc.).

Abraço!


----------



## rijo (10 Jan 2008 às 18:56)

PedroNGV disse:


> Pelo que vejo na foto, o canal desse rio está completamente artificializado. Se não existe carta de perigosidade de inundação, facilmente olhando para uma carta topográfica consegues cartografar a planície de inundação desse curso de água. Se tiveres acesso à carta geológica ou geomorfológica, mais simplesmente consegues (de modo exageradamente simplista claro, porque não se faz uma cartografia de risco desse modo! Apesar de ja ter visto PDMs com cartas de condicionantes (carta de zonas inundáveis) feitas de forma ainda mais "genérica", com um simples buffer de 100m às linhas de água, sem entrar com a topografia, geologia, hidrodinâmica, etc.).
> 
> Abraço!



Precisamente quando chove um pouco este afluente/rio fica o triplo e o caudal ouve-se à distância...

Hoje enviei um mail para as juntas de freguesia e câmara municipal e aguardo resposta...


----------



## CMSAFF (11 Jan 2008 às 00:48)

Amigo Aljezurense,

Isso depende da definição de Rio e/ou ribeira. Como deves saber em Tavira o Rio Gilão possuí mais duas designações : Rio Séqua e Ribeira da Asseca, tudo nomes diferentes para o mesmo curso de água, umas das quais o descreve como ribeira! Também em muitos mapas surge o Rio Vascão e em outros a ribeira do vascão (deves saber qual o curso de água que falo).


----------



## iceworld (18 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

diogo84 disse:


> boa noite a todos! descobri hoje este forum e ja fiquei fã!  eu preciso de saber onde posso arranjar mapas onde mostre o caudal de cheia do rio jamor e as zonas inundaveis  na zona de queluz. sabem me indicar onde posso encontrar isso? estou a pensar ir ao inag ver se consigo achar umas cartas com essa informaçao.. mas tenho um certo receio que se existirem la tais cartas, para ter acesso a elas terei pagar quantias pouco simpaticas... estou aberto a sugestoes e ideias! desde ja obrigado




Dirige-te ao site da Associação Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPF). No site do INAG podes pesquisar por bacia hidrográfica.


----------



## PedroNGV (19 Jan 2008 às 03:07)

iceworld disse:


> Dirige-te ao site da Associação Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPF). No site do INAG podes pesquisar por bacia hidrográfica.



iceworld,

Imagino que te refiras à Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC - http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/default.aspx)!


----------



## iceworld (19 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

PedroNGV disse:


> iceworld,
> 
> Imagino que te refiras à Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC - http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/default.aspx)!




É sempre bom ter alguém mais atento que nós para corrigir as gafes!!!

 Obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2008 às 23:42)

*Região de Lisboa continua à mercê das inundações *




Se hoje chovesse tanto como na noite de 25 de Novembro de 1967, as cheias provocariam ainda mais estragos na região de Lisboa. Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles, o arquitecto paisagista que há 40 anos escapou à censura e foi à televisão explicar porque é que as inundações provocaram danos tão elevados, está convencido de que os poderes local e central têm "repetido e acumulado" os mesmos erros cometidos no passado. "A única diferença é que, entretanto, foram criados planos municipais para salvaguardar a circulação das águas das chuvas." 
Mas isso de pouco vale porque boa parte destes projectos ainda "não saiu da gaveta". "Loures, Sintra ou Seixal são alguns dos municípios que ainda não aplicaram os seus planos de arquitectura de paisagem", denuncia o arquitecto, esclarecendo que há outros concelhos como Oeiras que nem sequer criaram os projectos. A autarquia de Lisboa também não escapa às críticas de Ribeiro Telles, uma vez que existe, desde 2005, um projecto para a construção de bacias de retenção de águas ao longo do vale de Alcântara que não foi aplicado.
Tudo isso tem consequências, avisa o especialista e, enquanto não se aplicarem estes planos, será possível continuar a construir nos leitos das cheias, reduzir a reserva agrícola - que graças aos seus solos orgânicos retêm mais água em caso de inundações - ou edificar junto ao litoral onde o terreno seria mais permeável às chuvas. Segundo o arquitecto, o problema não está nas chuvas fortes que serão cada vez mais frequentes e inevitáveis num clima mediterrânico: "A questão central passa por garantir a circulação das águas tanto nos meios rurais como urbanos."
José Luís Zêzere, especialista em dinâmica de cheias do Centro de Estudos Geográficos da Universidade de Lisboa, defende que a região da Grande Lisboa continua "perigosamente" vulnerável às inundações repentinas, porque as situações complicadas detectadas em 1967 não foram eliminadas: "Nestes últimos 40 anos continuou-se a construir demasiado e perigosamente nos leitos de cheias", avisa o geógrafo, esclarecendo que, entretanto, a densidade urbanística foi crescendo nos vales do Trancão, de Odivelas, do Jamor ou da Laje.
Actualmente, explica José Luís Zêzere, os picos de cheia serão "muito piores" porque as bacias hidrográficas da região de Lisboa apresentam um nível de impermeabilização ainda mais elevado do que há 40 anos. Significa isto que a água não se infiltra nos solos, escorrendo rapidamente para as zonas baixas das cidades. Tal como aconteceu em Novembro de 1967. Ou, provavelmente, pior.

DN


----------



## diogo84 (21 Jan 2008 às 04:33)

Gerofil disse:


> *Região de Lisboa continua à mercê das inundações *
> 
> José Luís Zêzere, especialista em dinâmica de cheias do Centro de Estudos Geográficos da Universidade de Lisboa, defende que a região da Grande Lisboa continua "perigosamente" vulnerável às inundações repentinas, porque as situações complicadas detectadas em 1967 não foram eliminadas: "Nestes últimos 40 anos continuou-se a construir demasiado e perigosamente nos leitos de cheias", avisa o geógrafo, esclarecendo que, entretanto, a densidade urbanística foi crescendo nos vales do Trancão, de Odivelas, do Jamor ou da Laje.
> Actualmente, explica José Luís Zêzere, os picos de cheia serão "muito piores" porque as bacias hidrográficas da região de Lisboa apresentam um nível de impermeabilização ainda mais elevado do que há 40 anos. Significa isto que a água não se infiltra nos solos, escorrendo rapidamente para as zonas baixas das cidades. Tal como aconteceu em Novembro de 1967. Ou, provavelmente, pior.
> ...



bom é mesmo para este professor e outra colega que vou fazer o trabalho é dentro desta onde da impermeabilizaçao e da consequente maior escorrencia etc e tal que tenho falado(escrito e lido)..


----------



## diogo84 (21 Jan 2008 às 04:38)

de referir que entretanto tive no inag e n me conseguiram arranjar o mapa de zonas em risco de cheia que procurei... enfim passa se a frente visto tou quase a ter de fazer a apresentaçao..


----------



## iceworld (21 Jan 2008 às 22:32)

diogo84 disse:


> de referir que entretanto tive no inag e n me conseguiram arranjar o mapa de zonas em risco de cheia que procurei... enfim passa se a frente visto tou quase a ter de fazer a apresentaçao..



Vai aos gabinetes de protecção civil da qual façam parte as zonas que te interessem e pede para te arranjaram o mapa de risco de inundação.
Sobre essas zonas a informação disponível é muita!! 
Boa sorte!!


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:07)

Hoje após 122mm de chuva


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 22:06)

*Mapa do Rio Jamor em Queluz*






*Mapa da zona de leito de cheia*






já se estava à espera do que aconteceu hoje...


----------



## diogo84 (19 Fev 2008 às 20:43)

obrigado pelo relato fotografico! o mais triste é que se continua a morrer... o trabalho ja foi feito entregue e avaliado, correu bem.  a ver se o nosso colega mario barros fotografou a situaçao tambem, de facto nada como apos fazer um trabalho sobre as cheias e o que as causa e possiveis soluçoes pra verificar infelizmente que tanta coisa se pode ainda fazer...


----------



## rijo (10 Mar 2008 às 19:04)

diogo84 disse:


> obrigado pelo relato fotografico! o mais triste é que se continua a morrer... o trabalho ja foi feito entregue e avaliado, correu bem.  a ver se o nosso colega mario barros fotografou a situaçao tambem, de facto nada como apos fazer um trabalho sobre as cheias e o que as causa e possiveis soluçoes pra verificar infelizmente que tanta coisa se pode ainda fazer...



Estive hoje no INAG e digitalizei os mapas do leito de cheia em queluz. Aqui ficam:

http://picasaweb.google.pt/queluz/RioJamorMapaDeLeitoDeCheia1987?feat=directlink


----------



## David sf (22 Dez 2009 às 19:31)

Será um evento extremamente interessante do ponto de vista meteorológico. Não será nenhum ciclone ou evento anormal, e só criará inundações onde não haja bom planeamento urbano. Constroem em leitos de cheia, não limpam sarjetas, impermeabilizam os terrenos e depois querem o quê?


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 19:35)

As inundações são algo perfeitamente normal num país com um clima como o nosso, até mesmo num ano em que a precipitação tenha valores ditos normais e não acima da média. Este mês de Dezembro no Algarve, em zonas onde a média é de 100-120 mm, e onde já vai com 70-80 mm de chuva, já ocorreram esta noite pequenas inundações. O ano de 2006, que foi o último normal em termos de precipitação, teve várias cheias no Outono.

Ao contrário de Inglaterra, França, Alemanha ou de outros países da Europa Média, onde a chuva se distribui de modo idêntico ao longo do ano, tendo normalmente todos os meses quantidades idênticas de chuva (~40-60 mm), distribuída por 8 a 15 dias, Portugal tem 5 a 6 meses com grandes quantidades de chuva, e depois uma estação seca de 2 meses no Entre Douro e Minho, 4 meses em Lisboa e 5 meses em Faro. 

As inundações, desde que não sejam exageradas, são um mal necessário, com o qual deveríamos ter aprendido a viver há muitas décadas, florestando as elevações inclinadas das serras e as margens dos rios e não construindo em leito de cheias e áreas de acumulação de águas pluviais.


----------



## psm (22 Dez 2009 às 20:35)

O que vi hoje na televisão é ABERRANTE, vi desde material de um estaleiro de obras num rio, e fazer o que fez(Porto), desde casas em cima do mar (fuzeta) é uma loucura este país!


----------

